# Bogotá and it's people. Urban life in the amazing colombia's capital.



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From flickr!


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

Teusaquillo district is very beautiful.


----------



## cfoco (Jan 16, 2007)

incredible fotos of an incredible city! I love bogotá


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From flickr


----------



## eduardo mora (Aug 15, 2008)

JOSEVICTOR3012 said:


> all white caucasian people on the photos??? thats so no bogota!!!



Amigo se nota que usted nunca paso por Bogota, La mayoria de la gente tiene rasgos Caucasicos. Recuerde que en Colombia la gente es diferente segun la region. En un hilo en el foro venezolano un comentario muy acertado sobre los rasgos de los Bogotanos la hace su compatriota Luis Caraquenho que el si conoce la ciudad.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Los bogotanos tienen rasgos caucasicos siendo latinos, solo ves rasgos medio indigenas en personas de clase baja por lo general.


----------



## oldirty718 (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice pictures and people! Totally different to what I expected to see! I've been watching a Colombian TV series, where the girls were totally different, and would do anything (boobjobs etc) to catch the attention of a big narco-baron with lots of money (plata), cars and jewelery :lol: "dame mas plata papi mas. -si mi amor lo que tu quieras, ten" :lol:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

oldirty718 said:


> Very nice pictures and people! Totally different to what I expected to see! *I've been watching a Colombian TV series, where the girls were totally different, and would do anything (boobjobs etc) to catch the attention of a big narco-baron with lots of money (plata), cars and jewelery :lol: "dame mas plata papi mas. -si mi amor lo que tu quieras, ten" *:lol:


Se nota que sos latino y que ves mucha television boba :nuts:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From flickr


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

where are "other" faces?


----------



## oldirty718 (Feb 21, 2009)

alejoaoa said:


> Se nota que sos latino y que ves mucha television boba :nuts:


jaja no soy latino, solo se hablar un poco de espanol! Y no veo nada de tele boba, solo he visto unas-dos partes de la telenovela esa, que la pasan por aqui en europa (no me acuerdo como se llama... algo con "tetas" y no se que :cheers: 


anyway nice pictures buddy,
keep them coming


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Huti said:


> where are "other" faces?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=847190

kay:


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012 (Jun 3, 2008)

eduardo mora said:


> Amigo se nota que usted nunca paso por Bogota, La mayoria de la gente tiene rasgos Caucasicos. Recuerde que en Colombia la gente es diferente segun la region. En un hilo en el foro venezolano un comentario muy acertado sobre los rasgos de los Bogotanos la hace su compatriota Luis Caraquenho que el si conoce la ciudad.


Si, he ido 2 veces.
La mayoria de la gente en bogota tiene razgos mestizos, una mezcla entre indios y blancos españoles generalemente...son de piel clara pero con razgos aborigenes.
Si lo que quieren mostrar es gente blanca de bogota en este thread esta bien, estan en su derecho, pero he ido a bogota y conozco otras partes de colombia y se que al menos bogota no es asi.


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012 (Jun 3, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> Los bogotanos tienen rasgos caucasicos siendo latinos, solo ves rasgos medio indigenas en personas de clase baja por lo general.


Amigo disculpa pero ese es el comentario mas ignorante y racista que he leido en mucho tiempo aqui en SSC.
Ahora entiendo el motivo por el cual solo colocas a gente blanca en tus fotos, quieres que la gente crea que los bogotanos son asi....yo he estado en 2 oportunidades en bogota y hasta la gente de piel mas clara tiene razgos indigenas en la cara al menos un 80%


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

JOSEVICTOR3012 said:


> Amigo disculpa pero ese es el comentario mas ignorante y racista que he leido en mucho tiempo aqui en SSC.
> Ahora entiendo el motivo por el cual solo colocas a gente blanca en tus fotos, quieres que la gente crea que los bogotanos son asi....yo he estado en 2 oportunidades en bogota y hasta la gente de piel mas clara tiene razgos indigenas en la cara al menos un 80%


Hermano, no tenemos nada que esconder, en Colombia hay bastante gente con rasgos indigenas pero no abundan en Bogotá...viajá al sur a los departamentos cercanos al vecino país, su población es bastante diferente a los Bogotanos, si este hilo fuera "Narino/Putumayo y su vida urbana" pues ahí notarás rasgos diferentes en la gente.....

Que la gente de origen mayoritariamente Europeo abunde en las regiones andinas como Bogotá y que la gente de origen mayoritariamente Africano predomine en la region Caribe solo es muestra de la diversidad etnica del país...para demostrar que no estamos escondiendo a las "otras caras" dirigíte a los siguiente enlaces:

Marcha multitudinaria llevada a cabo por toda la ciudad:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25555012&postcount=88

Hasta la gente humilde demuestra rasgos según lo que se ha venido mostrando en las fotos:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29775918&postcount=250

También sería hípocrita negar que no hay mestizos (es mas, en un pais con tan baja taza de inmigracion europea hasta los "blancos" son "castizos"..."a la Chile") ya que provienen de diversas partes del país atraidos al ser la capital el mayor motor de la economía nacional y su mayor fuente de riqueza, todo esto a pesar de ser Colombia un país economicamente "descentralizado" En Bogotá hay de todo, solo que predomina el grupo ya mostrado en las fotos, al que yo no considero "blanco" sino "acaucazado".

Como vuelvo a decir, no tenemos nada que esconder, en Colombia no tenemos complejos de inferiodidad ni complejos de pseudoeuropeismo como los hay en algunos paises...mejor no digo mas.


----------



## eduardo mora (Aug 15, 2008)

JOSEVICTOR3012 said:


> Si, he ido 2 veces.
> La mayoria de la gente en bogota tiene razgos mestizos, una mezcla entre indios y blancos españoles generalemente...son de piel clara pero con razgos aborigenes.
> Si lo que quieren mostrar es gente blanca de bogota en este thread esta bien, estan en su derecho, pero he ido a bogota y conozco otras partes de colombia y se que al menos bogota no es asi.



Se nota bien que conoces Bogota; y si Bogota no es asi entonces me imagino que contratamos gente para fotografiarla en diferentes partes de la ciudad y presentar el material en este hilo, para darnos de Europeos.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Si para el argentino la gente mostrada aqui es europea, pues allá el. Para mi son latinos con un mestizaje bellisimo, que es muchisimo mejor que europeos. Este mestizaje es lo mas comun de ver en Bogotá y mas aun en Medellin. Y erpito, la gente de rasgos indigenas de Bogota es solo la de clase media para abajo. De la clase media para arriba lo general es la gente mostrada acá.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

JOSEVICTOR3012 said:


> Amigo disculpa pero ese es el comentario mas ignorante y racista que he leido en mucho tiempo aqui en SSC.
> Ahora entiendo el motivo por el cual solo colocas a gente blanca en tus fotos, quieres que la gente crea que los bogotanos son asi....yo he estado en 2 oportunidades en bogota y hasta la gente de piel mas clara tiene razgos indigenas en la cara al menos un 80%


No me hagas reir :lol:

Igual reitero mi comentario, que es totalmente cierto.


----------



## Smallville (Jan 31, 2007)

alejoaoa said:


> Glad you liked them. Medellin´s women are even more beautiful.


So very true!


----------



## eduardo mora (Aug 15, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> No me hagas reir :lol:
> 
> Igual reitero mi comentario, que es totalmente cierto.


Alejo, creo que el es Venezolano y no Argentino. Pues yo recuerdo, cuando me toco alfabetizar, nos toco en un barrio humilde de la ciudad; la mayoria de los ninhos eran de piel bastante blanca y de ojos claros, alguien me comentaba que eran hijos de empleadas domesticas que fueron enganhadas por los senhoritos adinerados de las casas donde trabajaban. Ademas otro factor es la colonizacion, en gran parte de Cundinamarca y Boyaca, no se de que parte de Espanha fueron los colonos, pero en muchas poblaciones los rasgos del campesino son blancos y de ojos claros, pero quemados por el frio. Y recuerden que en Bogota por el clima, le agradaba mucho al Europeo en la epoca de las guerras mundiales.


----------



## arq_fredvazquez (Jun 2, 2007)

Increíble.

Que discusiones más estériles.

Tienen un país y una ciudad capital muy bonita, por favor continúen posteando imágenes de Bogotá!!!.

Saludos.


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012 (Jun 3, 2008)

Ibague said:


> I don't think the dream of any Latinamerican citizen is to be a Venezuelan... so jealousness is not exactly what I feel about your nationality.
> Venezuela (like all other LA countries) is composed of a very little white minority (elite) who "owns" the country, and an inmese majority of poor and multiracial people. If you deny it, you're living in Mars.
> 
> Just look at your President, or your congressmen... I don't think they look anything like sophisticated and white, as you pretend it to be, and saddly enough they truly represent the immense majority of your country, as we saw in the elections.


El unico que esta diciendo que es sofisticado ser blanco eres tu
El unico que esta diciendo que venezuela es toda blanca eres tu
El unico que califico de feo a la gente de una ciudad fuiste tu

Revisate


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

^^

El único que no conoce con profundidad el tema eres tú.
El único que quiere aseverar que las cosas son así solo estando 18 días en una ciudad eres tú.
El único que cree tener la verdad aquí eres tú.

Revísate.


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

JOSEVICTOR3012 said:


> Tu no quieres leer lo que no quieres saber, tan sencillo como eso.
> Lo que dije fue que manifestaban no haber visto por ejemplo a ningun chino o asiatico hasta venir a venenezuela. En cuanto a los apellidos, pues en brasil o venezuela paises con una fuerte tradicion africana y europea son tan comunes los apellidos perez como apellidos italianos o portugueses. Esto no pasa en colombia, es muy dificiel encontrar a personas de estos origenes en colombia sencillamente porque no existe una comunidad tan grande como en los paises anteriormente mencionados...esto es malo? no, a menos que tu quieres ver esto como algo negativo.


Si no es malo entonces porque ves la necesidad de resaltarlo/mencionarlo? el caso de Colombia es bastante facil. Tuvimos inmigracion, no numerosa pero si imporante, la comunidad mas grande fue la arabe que se quedaron en la costa, los europeos tambien vinieron, muchos a hacer negocio y no a trabajar en el campo como en Brasil. Acaso estas tratando de insinuar que porque colombia no tuvo inmigracion de Europa quiere decir que no hay gente blanca? que estupidez.

Es muy sencillo. Nuestro pais en bastante montanhoso, tanto asi que el 70% de la poblacion vive en los andes, ahora, la grandisima ola migratoria que tuvimos en el siglo 16/17 (no solo soldados sino familias enteras) durante la colonia se asentó mayoritariamente en Antioquia, Cundinamarca, Boyacá y Santander al ser estas zonas tan dificil de acceder quedaron aislados un grupo del otro, tanto asi que muchos de estos departamentos llegaron a ser estados soberanos con su propia cultura, ya que cada uno de estos grupos era tan diferente que siempre hubo rivalidad e intereses diferentes de por medio. Al estar aislados se mezclaban solo con los habitantes que vivian en estas zonas y que eran mestizos y no indigenas. Es mas, colombia era un pais con tan brusca geografia que hasta a nosotros mismos nos toco colonizar zonas que no eran mas que monte y mas monte, este fue el caso del eje cafetero. Solo fue en el siglo 20 que el pais comenzo a contectarse fisicamente atraves de carreteras o por aire.

Esto permitio que la gente de origen africano se quedara en las costas sin poder acceder el interior y que la gente del interior se quedara sin movilizarse a las costas. Aprendé mas de nuestra historia para luego poder hablar.

Para muestra de un boton, el censo de 1777-78 dio estos resultados:


> El segundo Censo en nuestro país se realizó entre 1777-78. Fue un Censo de población y la clasificó por lo que entonces se llamaban “razas”: 80% blancos y mestizos, 15% indígenas y el 5% negros.


La mezcla racial en Colombia se vino a dar en el siglo 20, cuando todo avanzo a paso de tigre.


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012 (Jun 3, 2008)

Cocolicchio said:


> Si no es malo entonces porque ves la necesidad de resaltarlo/mencionarlo? el caso de Colombia es bastante facil. Tuvimos inmigracion, no numerosa pero si imporante, la comunidad mas grande fue la arabe que se quedaron en la costa, los europeos tambien vinieron, muchos a hacer negocio y no a trabajar en el campo como en Brasil. Acaso estas tratando de insinuar que porque colombia no tuvo inmigracion de Europa quiere decir que no hay gente blanca? que estupidez.
> 
> Es muy sencillo. Nuestro pais en bastante montanhoso, tanto asi que el 70% de la poblacion vive en los andes, ahora, la grandisima ola migratoria que tuvimos en el siglo 16/17 (no solo soldados sino familias enteras) durante la colonia se asentó mayoritariamente en Antioquia, Cundinamarca, Boyacá y Santander al ser estas zonas tan dificil de acceder quedaron aislados un grupo del otro, tanto asi que muchos de estos departamentos llegaron a ser estados soberanos con su propia cultura, ya que cada uno de estos grupos era tan diferente que siempre hubo rivalidad e intereses diferentes de por medio. Al estar aislados se mezclaban solo con los habitantes que vivian en estas zonas y que eran mestizos y no indigenas. Es mas, colombia era un pais con tan brusca geografia que hasta a nosotros mismos nos toco colonizar zonas que no eran mas que monte y mas monte, este fue el caso del eje cafetero. Solo fue en el siglo 20 que el pais comenzo a contectarse fisicamente atraves de carreteras o por aire.
> 
> ...


Creo que lo has dicho es lo mas sensato que he leido aqui entr los demas.
Trate de esclarecer desde un principio que inmigracion no es igual a mayor cantidad de gente blanca. Puse como ejemplo a Ecuador o Peru que tuvieron corrientes inmigratorias mucho mayores que la de colombia y sin embargo solo 15% de su poblacion es blanca, mientras que esta cifra en colombia esta aldedor de 20%.
Si bien es cierto que algunos europeos durante el siglo XIX y luego de la segunda guerra mundial decidieron irse a vivir a colombia, practicamente Brasil, Argentina, Venezuela, Uruguay, Cuba, Mexico, Puerto Rico, Chile y Peru atrayeron a mas del 95% del total de inmigrantes, el resto se repartio entre el resto de los paises. Yo si creo que hubo inmigracion en colombia, pero es que en TODOS los paises de america latina la hubo, en menos o mayor medida. 
Una confusion me parece que tienen ustede es lo que es "blanco" o "negro" una persona no es blanca porque tiene la piel palida...una persona puede tener la piel clara y ser mestizo, puede tener los ojos azules y ser mestizo, puede tener el cabello rubio y ser mestizo. Lo que cientificamente se denomina fenotipo ( la aparencia) no quiere decir que una persona sea blanca o negra. En Bogota y en general en toda esa region al igual que pasa en los andes venezolanos la mayoria de la gente es f e n o t i p i c a m e n t e blanca aunque tenga origenes tanto amerindios como españoles.


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

JOSEVICTOR3012 said:


> Una confusion me parece que tienen ustede es lo que es "blanco" o "negro" una persona no es blanca porque tiene la piel palida...una persona puede tener la piel clara y ser mestizo, puede tener los ojos azules y ser mestizo, puede tener el cabello rubio y ser mestizo. Lo que cientificamente se denomina fenotipo ( la aparencia) no quiere decir que una persona sea blanca o negra. En Bogota y en general en toda esa region al igual que pasa en los andes venezolanos la mayoria de la gente es f e n o t i p i c a m e n t e blanca aunque tenga origenes tanto amerindios como españoles.


Tengo perfectamente claro que es blanco y que no lo es, que el ser blanco no es solo color de piel sino rasgos fisicos. Si lees mi posts y lose de mis compatriotas, nunca aseguraron que los Bogotanos eran blancos, unos dijeron "que los Bogotanos tienen rasgos caucasicos pero que a la misma vez son bien latinos", otros como yo, dije que los Botoganos son "Castizos" como para utilizar palabras tipo que casta que ya no se usan pero no tienen un equivalente moderno. Utilizaron otras palabras para expresar lo que acabas de decir, eso es todo. Si ese es el caso, entonces ni los Italianos ni muchos espanoles son geneticamente 100% "blancos" ya que tuvieron mucha influencia de pueblos arabes y fenicios! 

Es obvio, que aunque una persona parezca fisicamente blanca siempre tendra un minimo componente genetico indigena o a menos medida negro que no se va a traducir en apariencia fisica. Pero como la gente del comun no se preocupa por lograr desifrar el genoma humano de las personas o cuanto porcentage "de blanco" tiene la demas gente, es logico que para salirse mas facil diran que "son blancos"...o el "ser blanco" es mas que apariencia?


----------



## eduardo mora (Aug 15, 2008)

Compatriotas, paremos ahi las cosas, realmente esto es increible que le hagamos caso a alguien quien dice haber estado 8 dias en el pais y crea conocerlo todo. No se si ustedes se han dado cuenta que ciertas personas tratan por X o Y motivo siempre denigrar las cosas de Colombia; ellos no pueden asimilar ese desarrollo que con ese gran teson y esa gran geografia que poseemos hemos desarrollado. En el caso de ese senhor si ustedes miran sus comentarios encontraran siempre cosas negativas o denigrantes para con nuestro pais, como ejemplo miren el hilo de las mejores playas y se daran cuenta de eso. 
Adelante pues con la razon de este hilo.


----------



## Mascabrother (Jan 25, 2009)

JOSEVICTOR3012 said:


> Si, yo soy venezolano y argentino.
> 1. En Bogota y la parte andina en general de colombia se presento un mestizaje entre indio-blanco no participo el africano, por eso fenotipicamente su poblacion en su mayoria tiene la piel clara aunque mas de un 80% tiene ambos componentes en mayor o menos medida.
> 
> 2. La clase social segun color de piel es cierta en latinoamerica, desgraciadamente se asocia lo oscuro y feo a los pobres y lo blanco y bello a los ricos, es po esto que en este thread solo postean personas con ciertos razgos fisicos, para mostrar lo "bello" que supuestamente es el bogotano. No digo que este mal solo posteen esa parte, solo digo para quien conoce bogota sabe que la gente en su mayoria pues no es asi como en las fotos. Y claro que ellos tambien son de bogota, forman parte de la ciudad pero solo por ellos no hay que generalizar que los bogotanos sean asi. Yo tambien puedo ir a Mozambique o a Kenya donde la mayoria de la gente pertenece a cierta raza y tomarle fotos solo a los blanos europeos que viven en esa ciudad y decir : "mira asi son los ellos".
> ...


Este tipo si hablaaaaaa:nuts:,iba por medio thread y no pude evitar opinar al respecto!!.

Soy D-O-M-I-N-I-C-A-N-O dominicano,asi es,y aquiiiiiii,en mi pais,en mi ciudad,Santiago de los Caballeros,hay un colegio llamado La Salle,que es de "hermanos de la salle",que es a nivel mundial,los profesores provienen de muchos paises,Y HAY UN PROFESOR -COLOMBIANOOOO-,que siempre pense que era europeo,y ese si que es caucásico,parece alemán,ni los españoles de mi colegio son asi,HAY UN PROGRAMA,LLAMADO,"LOS DUEÑOS DEL CIRCO",son bien famosos aqui,y tienen ese aspecto.CUAL ES LA IGNORANCIA?. Wow que complejo. Aun sin nunca visitar colomba,si que son bastante caucásicos allá.Aqui hay bastantes asi,bastantes colombianos asi,que empujan la economia de este pais hermano.Ademas,bonito thread!! Colombia si que es bello! me gustaria ver a Cali. y Medellin!


----------



## Mascabrother (Jan 25, 2009)

JOSEVICTOR3012 said:


> El unico que esta diciendo que es sofisticado ser blanco eres tu
> El unico que esta diciendo que venezuela es toda blanca eres tu
> El unico que califico de feo a la gente de una ciudad fuiste tu
> 
> Revisate


Por Favor amigo,cállese! Deje de hacer ridículo en una página de internet,soy dominicano y solo quiero conocer de este pais.Hay algun moderador en Skycrapers? Saquen a este tipo.


----------



## oldirty718 (Feb 21, 2009)

Mascabrother said:


> Sky*crapers*




uke::tongue2:


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

Josevictor yo llevo ya buen tiempo viviendo en Colombia, tiempo suficiente para decir que estas muy equivocado y muy pero muy desinformado!

Solo estas quedando en ridiculo y arruinando un buen thread


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Mascabrother said:


> Este tipo si hablaaaaaa:nuts:,iba por medio thread y no pude evitar opinar al respecto!!.
> 
> Soy D-O-M-I-N-I-C-A-N-O dominicano,asi es,y aquiiiiiii,en mi pais,en mi ciudad,Santiago de los Caballeros,hay un colegio llamado La Salle,que es de "hermanos de la salle",que es a nivel mundial,los profesores provienen de muchos paises,Y HAY UN PROFESOR -COLOMBIANOOOO-,que siempre pense que era europeo,y ese si que es caucásico,parece alemán,ni los españoles de mi colegio son asi,HAY UN PROGRAMA,LLAMADO,"LOS DUEÑOS DEL CIRCO",son bien famosos aqui,y tienen ese aspecto.CUAL ES LA IGNORANCIA?. Wow que complejo. Aun sin nunca visitar colomba,si que son bastante caucásicos allá.Aqui hay bastantes asi,bastantes colombianos asi,que empujan la economia de este pais hermano.Ademas,bonito thread!! Colombia si que es bello! me gustaria ver a Cali. y Medellin!


Aca podes ver la gente de Medellin y un poco de la ciudad kay:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=847190


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=847190
> 
> kay:



thanks, bro


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Huti said:


> thanks, bro


Very welcome kay:

More pics: tomorrow.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From flick


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More from flickr, I guess




















This one is curious


----------



## white andine (Sep 17, 2013)

*caucazoides de bogota*

:


alejoaoa said:


> Si para el argentino la gente mostrada aqui es europea, pues allá el. Para mi son latinos con un mestizaje bellisimo, que es muchisimo mejor que europeos. Este mestizaje es lo mas comun de ver en Bogotá y mas aun en Medellin. Y erpito, la gente de rasgos indigenas de Bogota es solo la de clase media para abajo. De la clase media para arriba lo general es la gente mostrada acá.


lo siento mucho pero tengo que decirle que en la clase media e incluso baja tambien hay mucha gente caucasica lo digo por que e conocido a personas humildes de dichos estratos con cierta apariencia muy europea y hasta razgos nórdicos desde piel muy blanca y cabellos oscuros y hasta con tendencia a ser de ojos y cabellos claros en todas gamas de colores también.

de cierto que e visto en la clase media trabajadora mucho rasgo caucazoide andina aveces similar al de la clase alta teniendo en cuenta que algunos de la alta alcurnia de la sociedad nisiquiera son tan blancos y mas bien si medio morenos y mediterraneos pero con mucho dinero cosa que no puede comprar la estirpe que si pudiese tener un verdadero piel lechera caucasoide de clase media humilde.:cheers::lol:


----------



## white andine (Sep 17, 2013)

*adn sanguineo no designa de que raza se es*



Cocolicchio said:


> Tengo perfectamente claro que es blanco y que no lo es, que el ser blanco no es solo color de piel sino rasgos fisicos. Si lees mi posts y lose de mis compatriotas, nunca aseguraron que los Bogotanos eran blancos, unos dijeron "que los Bogotanos tienen rasgos caucasicos pero que a la misma vez son bien latinos", otros como yo, dije que los Botoganos son "Castizos" como para utilizar palabras tipo que casta que ya no se usan pero no tienen un equivalente moderno. Utilizaron otras palabras para expresar lo que acabas de decir, eso es todo. Si ese es el caso, entonces ni los Italianos ni muchos espanoles son geneticamente 100% "blancos" ya que tuvieron mucha influencia de pueblos arabes y fenicios!
> 
> Es obvio, que aunque una persona parezca fisicamente blanca siempre tendra un minimo componente genetico indigena o a menos medida negro que no se va a traducir en apariencia fisica. Pero como la gente del comun no se preocupa por lograr desifrar el genoma humano de las personas o cuanto porcentage "de blanco" tiene la demas gente, es logico que para salirse mas facil diran que "son blancos"...o el "ser blanco" es mas que apariencia?


nooo amigo olvidece, la raza no se designa confiablemente por medio de un examen de adn sanguineo por que entonces un negro africano podría ser blanco y un blanco seria negro cuando descubren antiguos linajes de otra raza que hubieron en sus ancestros de hecho se an hallado alguno que otro caucasico bien blanco como nordico rubio que en un examen genético o de adn sanguineo le descubren que tuvo un antiguo ancestro de otra raza como la africana pero esto nunca le quitara el hecho de ser caucásico blanco. y viseversa entonces si descubren en un examen de ADN sanguineo que un negro tiene algun linaje de algun aplogrupo R1 EUROPEO entonces el negroafricano ya no es negroafricano si no caucasico nordico? jajajajajaja indiscutiblemente lo unico que puede diferenciar una raza de otra es el color de piel y rasgoz como lo primordial.el resto no es muy seguro de ser .:cheers:hno::nuts:


----------



## white andine (Sep 17, 2013)

JOSEVICTOR3012 said:


> Amigo disculpa pero ese es el comentario mas ignorante y racista que he leido en mucho tiempo aqui en SSC.
> Ahora entiendo el motivo por el cual solo colocas a gente blanca en tus fotos, quieres que la gente crea que los bogotanos son asi....yo he estado en 2 oportunidades en bogota y hasta la gente de piel mas clara tiene razgos indigenas en la cara al menos un 80%


no los fenotipos caucasicos bogotanos son diversos como las formas y angulos faciales lo único cierto es que prácticamente los bogotanos y otras gentes caucazoides andinas de Colombia no tienen nada de afronegroide o conguidos y eso es muy bueno .yo sigo insistiendo que bogota es creo la ciudad con mas fenotipo caucazoide de la zona norte de suramerica y quizás una de las que tienen mas razgos caucasicos de latinoamerica sin exagerar dado a la densidad de población de esta ciudad.:nuts: :cheers: :nuts: :cheers:


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

White andine? Are you effin kidding me?


Your forum: www.stormfront.com


----------



## Jan Jos (Sep 3, 2008)

amigos por que no hacen thread así mismo del pacifico colombiano? o de el choco o de caribe colombiano, seria bueno también que mostraran otro tipo de mestizaje! es que ya todos conocemos tanto bogota como medellin, ya queremos ver otras partes, su gente,fotos a nivel de calle estilo flick!

Saludos


----------



## reyan.tm (Dec 7, 2011)

OMG! I love this.


----------

